# Long term rent/short term schooling



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,can any body give me some advice on long term renting? My partner and i are considering coming over to Cyprus next March for two or three months for a general fact finding,job searching,property viewing etc.. visit. Would it be easy to find a property to rent for this period? Not sure yet exactly where we will want to be but probably near one of the big towns possibly Larnaca. Also would i be able to get my 12 year old son a short time place in an international school while we are there,thanks very much Yolly


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

try looking at holiday lets in the area most owners will have big discont for more than 3 weeks also at that time of year rates are lower. it saves the worry of bills ect 
we do this with our own apartment in paphos. We are going over 9th oct rent a 2 bed holiday let for a month,(mine let and only 1 bed) where we can look for long let .


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

yolly123 said:


> Hi everyone,can any body give me some advice on long term renting? My partner and i are considering coming over to Cyprus next March for two or three months for a general fact finding,job searching,property viewing etc.. visit. Would it be easy to find a property to rent for this period? Not sure yet exactly where we will want to be but probably near one of the big towns possibly Larnaca. Also would i be able to get my 12 year old son a short time place in an international school while we are there,thanks very much Yolly


You will be visiting during the examination preparation season when there are revision days and several major public holidays. The School holidays for March/April are: March 2, 25, April 1, 10-27th (Easter) and depending on age group, the children will likely only attend for examinations which begin in June and last day before the mammoth summer recess is June 16th. Most schools start back second week of September. You might find yourself paying for three months of schooling, most of which is holidays/revision days. Private tutoring would probably be more effective so that he doesn't fall behind.


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

kimonas said:


> You will be visiting during the examination preparation season when there are revision days and several major public holidays. The School holidays for March/April are: March 2, 25, April 1, 10-27th (Easter) and depending on age group, the children will likely only attend for examinations which begin in June and last day before the mammoth summer recess is June 16th. Most schools start back second week of September. You might find yourself paying for three months of schooling, most of which is holidays/revision days. Private tutoring would probably be more effective so that he doesn't fall behind.


Thanks to you both for that,didnt think about Easter etc.. Do you know how easy it would be to get a private tutor? and would it be best to find someone before we come over? thanks for any advice


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yolly123 said:


> Hi everyone,can any body give me some advice on long term renting? My partner and i are considering coming over to Cyprus next March for two or three months for a general fact finding,job searching,property viewing etc.. visit. Would it be easy to find a property to rent for this period? Not sure yet exactly where we will want to be but probably near one of the big towns possibly Larnaca. Also would i be able to get my 12 year old son a short time place in an international school while we are there,thanks very much Yolly


To get a good low rental price you need to think of at least 3 months.
Anything less and you will probably be paying weekly hoilday rental type rates even though you will be probably get a slight discount. To get long term rates you need to look at 3 months minimum.
The general rule of thumb is for long term rental you will pay per month what you would per week for short term.

Veronica


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> To get a good low rental price you need to think of at least 3 months.
> Anything less and you will probably be paying weekly hoilday rental type rates even though you will be probably get a slight discount. To get long term rates you need to look at 3 months minimum.
> The general rule of thumb is for long term rental you will pay per month what you would per week for short term.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica,i think what we might do is come over a bit later,maybe May/June,thus avoiding school holidays,that would give my son more time at a school which was part of the exercise.Do you know of anyplace where i could get a full list of international schools on the island? Thanks again Yolly


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

yolly123 said:


> Thanks Veronica,i think what we might do is come over a bit later,maybe May/June,thus avoiding school holidays,that would give my son more time at a school which was part of the exercise.Do you know of anyplace where i could get a full list of international schools on the island? Thanks again Yolly


This is a link for an online page from Cyprus yellow pages.
It gives schools on the island
Education Cyprus

Regards Veronica


----------

